# Fatal accident in Walpole closes Route 95 for five hours



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fatal accident in Walpole closes Route 95 for five hours *

Posted 3 hour(s) ago 
One person was killed and another was seriously 
injured in a crash that closed Route 95 in Walpole 
for nearly five hours early Wednesday.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

No good at all


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You get streaks like this once in awhile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

5 hours ????? They have to wait for a LEC to arrive and redo the scene ?


----------



## Troopx123 (Oct 13, 2010)

That is one bad stretch of highway, I wonder if there is a defect in the roadway.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

My thinking is there are defects *on *the roadway. Speeders, drunks, general douchbags, etc.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Troopx123 said:


> That is one bad stretch of highway, I wonder if there is a defect in the roadway.


----------



## Troopx123 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok I get it simple question :biggrin: I love that pic funny stuff


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

WTF is this ...death week?


----------



## kav (Sep 25, 2010)

What a shock when I read this this morning. Jacob is my good friends younger brother... the family is obviously devastated but he says Jacob is doing a little better.
RIP McCarthy.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Friend of mine saw the van go into the guardrail and was one of the first to call 911, she said it was the most horrifying thing she ever saw.


----------



## kav (Sep 25, 2010)

mtc said:


> a small car that was travelling at a very high rate of speed, all over the road, and crashed, ejecting the *two drunk kids*.


I was praying this wasn't the case. Are we positive he was DUI? Is there an updated news source? A terrible, terrible thing for both families.

(brothers facebook)
*whitman: He's sleeping and doing better. *


----------

